# Jelly Fish



## TCimages (Sep 30, 2009)

Taken at Baltimore National Aqarium


----------



## TCimages (Sep 30, 2009)

a few more just fo rfun:

1




2




3


----------



## photo28 (Sep 30, 2009)

Beautiful as usual. I would love the first one a bit more if you got the full tail though. Great shots.


----------



## pugnacious33 (Sep 30, 2009)

OMG! I got to find me an aquarium.


----------



## mooimeisie (Sep 30, 2009)

All photos are beautiful, but the colour on the jellyfish is incredible.


----------



## TCimages (Oct 1, 2009)

photo28 said:


> Beautiful as usual. I would love the first one a bit more if you got the full tail though. Great shots.


 
I agree, but unfortunately I was using my 100mm against the glass, so I couldn't move in or out do to flash (macro flash) reflection.  He was actually a pretty small critter.  

Thanks for all the nice comments.


----------



## sabbath999 (Oct 1, 2009)

I like your pictures.

I have to admit, however, that dolphins are a lot more fun when you are diving and the a pod decides to come over and check you out.

I was in Kona a couple months ago when a pod of about 30 spinners swam through my group... didn't get any good shots, but it was very cool.


----------



## TCimages (Nov 14, 2009)

sabbath999 said:


> I like your pictures.
> 
> I have to admit, however, that dolphins are a lot more fun when you are diving and the a pod decides to come over and check you out.
> 
> I was in Kona a couple months ago when a pod of about 30 spinners swam through my group... didn't get any good shots, but it was very cool.


 
thanks.  That would be much more fun!


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Nov 14, 2009)

Jellyfish pic is spectacular. Would make a great enlargement on a wall. Tails are very-very long, it would be near impossible to get it all in one frame.
Dolphin shots, even though technically very sharp, are basically only good tourist snapshots.


----------



## Chuck (Nov 15, 2009)

In the jellyfish photo, did the water really come out looking like that?

It's a great photo - - but somehow I think I might like it a bit more if the water somehow looked more natural/water-like.

Also, how would it look if you cloned the water to make the strands look like they ended - - instead of having them cut-off at the photo's edge?


----------



## TCimages (Nov 16, 2009)

Thanks for the comments.  Yes, the water looked like that.  The acquarium had the tank backlit with blue light.


----------



## Provo (Nov 16, 2009)

These pictures are awesome I love the dolphin, #1 isn't poison jelly fish?


----------



## jbylake (Nov 16, 2009)

They are all great, but I think the Jellyfish is just fantastic, especially considering that you were shooting him through at least 1/2 inch of glass.
Which brings me to a question concerning problems I have with this type of thing.  How did you get the JF shot without glare in the glass.  I also have fit's trying to take care of glare off chrome, which I shoot a lot of.  I am shooting film, but have a scanner, and then scan to digital, if that makes any difference.

Thanks

J.:mrgreen:


----------



## notsue (Nov 16, 2009)

Like he said, you can put the camera up to the glass. I've always done this, and had the flash off because usually theres plenty of light in these tanks.


----------



## TCimages (Nov 17, 2009)

jbylake said:


> They are all great, but I think the Jellyfish is just fantastic, especially considering that you were shooting him through at least 1/2 inch of glass.
> Which brings me to a question concerning problems I have with this type of thing. How did you get the JF shot without glare in the glass. I also have fit's trying to take care of glare off chrome, which I shoot a lot of. I am shooting film, but have a scanner, and then scan to digital, if that makes any difference.
> 
> Thanks
> ...


 
Thanks again for the nice comments. The only way to do it is hold the lens very close or against the glass to prevent glare.  The best is no flash.  

A rubber lens hood works excellent. Didn't use it for these shots, but they work great:
Amazon.com: Adorama - Lens hood - rubber: Electronics

I don't shoot chrome, that's tough. If you can bounce your flash (if you use it) or use as much natural light as possible that would be best. Even a reflector for natural light can work. Good luck


----------



## Montana (Nov 20, 2009)

The Jellyfish shot is absolutely lovely!  Great job!


----------

